# He's baaaack!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that Zio is now back home. 

Purposely leaving for N GA early Fri morning, we arrived at the Trainer's around 3pm. I don't know who did more "jumping & kissing"... me or Zio! :wink:

As it was too hot to train then, we took Zio back to the motel where he was treated to the full spa treatment including a chamomile protein bath, "paws, claws & shnoz" (yes, we took the dremel up with us :heh. We all returned to around 6pm so WE could be trained to build on the work that had been done with Zio. The sessions went well, ending on a very positive note. 

During dinner we discussed training & puppies. (Yes, there is a new litter there!)

Although we'd made arrangements to return the next morning for another training session, somehow Zio wound up with a tear between the some toes on his right front paw. So the next morning the Trainer showed us how to minister to the injury, including applying antibiotic cream & bandaging. He said it would probably take about 2 weeks for his paw to heal. We were instructed to change the dressing daily.

Oh yeah... we put a deposit down on puppy from their current litter, which are only 3 weeks old right now. We'll be back around June 19th to spend some time with the pups & pick the one we want. :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That is great that you got him back! I dont know how you could go so long without having him with you! I know I couldnt go without my dog(s) as long as you did!! AND YAY for a new puppy!  Any ideas on if your getting a boy or girl?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! What exciting news, are you getting another GSP? You must be so happy to have your boy back


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

How exciting! Congrats on the new pup! I hope Zio heals up soon.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

:becky: SO happy Zio is back home with you!!! 

And CONGRATS on the new pup!!!!!!!!!!!! You will love having two!! And two GSP's...even better!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! Congrats on the new pup!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Zio is back! Sucks about his paw though! I'm excited for your new puppy! Congrats!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> That is great that you got him back! I dont know how you could go so long without having him with you! I know I couldnt go without my dog(s) as long as you did!! AND YAY for a new puppy!  Any ideas on if your getting a boy or girl?


We are getting another male.

As it happens, the sire of this litter is one of Zio's half-brothers (same sire, different dam). So the pup will kind of be one of Zio's nephews. :becky:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And what, your tellin us you didn't take a picture of them. Let's see this boy. And how about some of Zio hunting.

Oh and I'm glad you got your boy back.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> We are getting another male.
> 
> As it happens, the sire of this litter is one of Zio's half-brothers (same sire, different dam). So the pup will kind of be one of Zio's nephews. :becky:


That is SO cool!! I love the idea of having dogs who are related! I hope to one day get a BC who is related to Rhett, as I am VERY much so in love with his line!



Herzo said:


> And what, your tellin us you didn't take a picture of them. Let's see this boy. And how about some of Zio hunting.



HAHAHA AGREED!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We hadn't planned on really taking any pictures last weekend, so hence there are no puppy pix. But when we go up next month around the 19th, I will definitely take the digital SLR.

Meanwhile, attached are some pictures of Zio in hunting & obedience mode:

1- Zio on point at a field trial. It's hard to get good pix even with the medium telephoto lens because you are not allowed to get in close when they are on course. The walking/riding gallery MUST stay behind the judges, dogs & handlers.

2- Zio got the last leg of his CDX the day his dam Curlew got her CD. Curlew is handled by owner/handler Becky Jacobs of Ricochet GSPs. Ricochet GSP | Field Trial and Hunting Companions


3 - Zio retrieving a pigeon during training last year. This was before his "hard mouth" phase.

4 - DOCOF 2009: 3 generations of Ricochet dogs. Far left is Zio's dam Curlew, in the middle is his grand-dam Whisper and of course Zio. We are part of the North FL GSP Club obedience team who participate over the Labour Day Weekend at the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida annual event in Orlando.

5- Pearce & Zio pose with some of Zio's Field ribbons: two 1sts in Field Trials, two 2nds, and the 1st leg of his Master Hunter certification where he earned perfect 10s. He hasn't gotten any other legs yet and he is 2 retrieving points shy of his Amateur Field Championship. Hopefully his stint at the Trainer's followed by lots of practice will allow him to complete both his AFC & FC this year.

Tonight we go back to obedience to start on the road to Utility Dog. Since CDX was such a killer I don't think we'll be too freaked if he doesn't get full UD status.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How fun for Zio! A spa treatment ~ I am jealous haha!!!!!!!!! and a new Puppy HOW EXCITING for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. He's gorgeous. I hope his paw is getting better.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Thanks for the pics. He's gorgeous. I hope his paw is getting better.


His paw definitely seems to be improving, but I can see how the Trainer said it would probably be ~2 weeks for it to heal properly. Per his instructions we are changing the dressing daily, which gives us a good chance to check its progress. 

One thing I highly recommend is a product by Andover called petflex no chew, which is a "flexible, cohesive bandage with quick and easy application" that is impregnated with a bitter-tasting agent to prevent the pet from ripping or chewing on the dressing. The Trainer put it on Zio's paw the first day & it works very well. We picked up a couple of rolls from a feed/tack store in the Trainer's town & I just ordered some more rolls online.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That sounds like what I usually have around. I have to keep it because I never know when one of my horses will get cut up, so always have it on hand. However I have never seen it with the bitter taste stuff. I have had to use it for Marlo once when she tore off a toe nail. If it's the one I'm thinking of don't let it dry out. If I open the plastic and don't use it all I put it in a plastic sandwich bag to keep it from drying out.


----------

